# haunted carnival 2014



## booberry crunch

Wanted to share a few pics from this year's yard display:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1637


----------



## darryl

Yep, you ruined the circus for me! Won't be able to take the kids next year cause I'll be thinking the clowns are going to get me. 

Great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, you looked seriously creepy and surreal in your costume photo!

A good example of a haunt that didn't need to rely on a lot of props to have a strong impact.


----------



## Eric Striffler

Very eerie daytime shots... did you have circus music playing?


----------



## Regions Beyond

Love your costume and that's great use of a few, well-selected props. The funhouse sign is fantastic and textures top notch, with the hay and cobwebs expertly used.


----------



## booberry crunch

darryl said:


> Yep, you ruined the circus for me! Won't be able to take the kids next year cause I'll be thinking the clowns are going to get me.
> 
> Great job!!


Hee hee! Sorry, darryl 
Actually, when I was putting this all together, I couldn't decide if the clowns were out to get _me_, or if something even worse got the clowns 



RoxyBlue said:


> Damn, you looked seriously creepy and surreal in your costume photo!
> 
> A good example of a haunt that didn't need to rely on a lot of props to have a strong impact.


Thanks, Roxy! I had *way* too much fun spooking the kiddies (and, some adults) with that one.



Eric Striffler said:


> Very eerie daytime shots... did you have circus music playing?


I did. I had a track called "Carnival of Souls" playing from inside the tent, and mechanical-sounding demon laughter coming from the behind the handstand clown.



Regions Beyond said:


> Love your costume and that's great use of a few, well-selected props. The funhouse sign is fantastic and textures top notch, with the hay and cobwebs expertly used.


Thanks, RB! I think the funhouse sign might end up living on the wall above our sofa until next Halloween. I have no idea where else to store the darn thing!


----------



## matrixmom

Amazing. I saw the daytime pics, they looked good. Then with your lighting expertise and well placed props - WOW!! Totally looks pro to me.


----------



## GrimFinger

Clowns are always good, because so many people have an aversion to them.


----------



## Hairazor

You totally Rocked the creepy circus theme! And your lighting was great


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Your pics are great. I especially liked the shot of your whole front yard scene, and the rats in the popcorn. If I ever redo my circus theme I am definitely borrowing that.


----------



## booberry crunch

Thanks so much for all the great comments, everyone. I'm really flattered 

Still trying to figure out where to stash the funhouse sign 'till next year (turns out it's a bit too long to maneuver up to the garage loft as originally planned...oops!). And, I still haven't gotten around to taking down the rail fence...

Some of my neighbors have commented that I should leave the fence up year round...they're not so sure about the straw bales. I figure, stick a few gourds and a fake turkey on top of 'em, call it a Thanksgiving display. Oh, and some glitter..._lots_ of glitter...


----------



## bobzilla

Wowzer!
I just went through your album.......Awesome!!! 
Great job!


----------



## Headless

WOW I really love that big clown face you were going to put over the door! Great setup and I also love the sign. Well done.


----------



## RWB

Now this is a perfect example of why I kick myself sometimes when I started collecting things for my haunt. Spent way too much time and way too much money on after Halloween sales where buying eclectic is not a good idea. Got some really cool props but have to set up way too many scenes for things to make sense.

Circus theme, circus props, creepy as hell.... A+


----------



## SCEYEDOC

Love the FUNHOUSE sign and the clown skeletons. Are those letters from HOBBY LOBBY?


----------



## booberry crunch

bobzilla said:


> Wowzer!
> I just went through your album.......Awesome!!!
> Great job!


Thanks, Bob! I had a lot of fun with the setup this year.

BTW, I checked out your pirate pics, and...WOW, back at you! I especially love all the detail on the barnacle/starfish pirate, and your spooky little parrot! Very cool!



Headless said:


> WOW I really love that big clown face you were going to put over the door! Great setup and I also love the sign. Well done.


Thanks! The clown face is built around an OTC cardboard door framer from their "Big Top Terror" line. Dr. Maniaco used the same one for his very awesome office haunt (wow...try saying _that_ three times fast!). I separated the face part, mounted it onto 2" thick foam board, and then carved and painted new hair tufts on either side, to give it more width (I had this grand plan that it would mount over the front door, and then the funhouse sign would somehow stand above _that_...yeah, um....didn't quite work out as planned :confusedkin: ).



RWB said:


> Now this is a perfect example of why I kick myself sometimes when I started collecting things for my haunt. Spent way too much time and way too much money on after Halloween sales where buying eclectic is not a good idea. Got some really cool props but have to set up way too many scenes for things to make sense.
> 
> Circus theme, circus props, creepy as hell.... A+


Thank you, RWB! I Always wanted to do a creepy carnival (is there any other kind?), so I decided to go for it. I would have loved to incorporate a few "freak" skellies, and some midway games, and a ticket booth, and, and.... 

As I commented in another post, I'm a stickler for a single theme. It keeps me focused on the big picture, but I totally feel your pain! I really want to try building a few tombstones. But, uh...where exactly do those fit into a "creepy carnival" scene?



SCEYEDOC said:


> Love the FUNHOUSE sign and the clown skeletons. Are those letters from HOBBY LOBBY?


I bought the letters at JoAnn Fabrics, but I think the same ones are available through Hobby Lobby. They're the 24" tall ones, with the fronts cut away (which, just fyi, weakens them quite a bit structurally. I'm not sure how many seasons the sign will hold up).


----------



## punkineater

Awesome! I've looked over the album several times now~GREAT ideas & details! I'm doing a new CarnEvil scene for 2015, and I'm stealing...ahemm, borrowing a ton of your ideas


----------



## booberry crunch

Steal...ahem, _borrow_ away, punkin  And, thanks! I just popped back over from looking through _your_ albums and, holy cannoli! You have one twisted, creepy, awesome sense of humor, lady! Gotta keep an eye on you!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Awesome!


----------



## booberry crunch

Thanks, Everyday!


----------



## Stoneinks

Really loving the whole yard. Did you make the Funhouse sign or did you get it somewhere? That's probably my favorite piece in the scene i don't know why.


----------



## NytDreams

I do love a creepy circus set up. Awesome.


----------



## justintfirefly

This is fantastic. I'm in love with your FUNHOUSE sign!


----------



## Typhenstein

very cool, i like the skeleton with clown noses!


----------



## booberry crunch

Thanks very much, y'all. I did indeed make the funhouse sign from (more or less) scratch and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. Unfortunately, I didn't really consider the space it would take up, storage-wise, and I soon realized that I had nowhere to store a 12' long prop for 11 months of the year. Doh! So, around mid-November, I heaved a great sigh and took to disassembling the whole crazy thing. 

Maybe I'll reassemble just the "FUN" part, and hang it in my living room!


----------



## thenightmarefamily

I'm adding a fun house to my haunt this year, thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*WOW I tried to do this theme last year and did ok but now I am inspired to try this again and do even better based on your incredible haunt *


----------



## booberry crunch

Thanks very much for the kind words. And, welcome, tnf and Spookilicious!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Super creepy! Love it!!!


----------



## booberry crunch

Thanks, CC


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Really great theme! I think you nailed it. I posted a question about the FUNHOUSE sign before I read through the entire thread. Did you have to paint them, or did they come in those colors?


----------



## booberry crunch

P5, I sent you a reply... Hope it's helpful. I'm happy to go into more detail, if you're interested


----------

